# Scattante ID Help



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

Recently picked up a Scattante carbon fiber road bike. It’s a 2x10 Shimano 105 w/ Tiagra front derailleur. I’m not a carbon expert, but it appears to be unpainted raw carbon. Guessing it’s a 2014. I can’t find any other markings other than the huge Scattante on the down tube. Since Performance shut down I can’t find much info online.


----------



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

I think I figured it out. It appears to be a 2014 CFR LE.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

b4_ford said:


> I’m not a carbon expert, but it appears to be unpainted raw carbon.


It's not raw carbon. If you can see the carbon pattern, it's clear coated.



> Since Performance shut down I can’t find much info online.


Performance isn't shut down. But they're not making Scattante bikes anymore.


----------

